# Free StuffIt command line tool?



## hazmat (May 29, 2003)

The free version of the StuffIt tools is fine for me, but I would like to be able to decompress .sit's from the command line when I get into my machine via ssh.  It seems that the only version of StuffIt with these command line tools is Deluxe.  I don't want to have to spend $80 just to get the command line tools.  Anyone know of a free tool around to unstuff things?

Thanks.


----------



## scruffy (May 29, 2003)

Well, if you've left yourself logged in on the desktop at the same time you log in remotely, you could just use

open thing.sit

which will just handle it exactly as if you'd double clicked it.  The downside is, you don't really know when the file is done opening - open exits as soon as stuffit is done launching - you'd have to use ps or something to watch for it to quit


----------



## hazmat (May 30, 2003)

Oh, duh.  That works just fine.


----------

